# video viewing problem



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

For several months I have been having difficulty opening video links that have been sent to me and videos on youtube. When I select the video the screen comes up with the "arrow" in the center. a small white circle rotates around the arrow and nothing happens. Sometimes I get sound and along the bottom I can bring up still pictures of the video but that is all. I have found that if I select 3, 4 of 5 other videos one of them will come in correctly and then I can back up to the one I want to see.
There are other videos that are not available on you tube that I am just not able to see at all.
I believe this started with an update but am not sure about that.

OS X EL CAPITAN 10.11.5
3.06 Ghz intel core 2 duo
memory 4 GB 1067 Mhz DDR3
graphics ATI Radeon HD 4670 256 MB

Dave


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What Browser are you using? (ie) Safari, Firefox, Chrome? 
Try clearing the internet cache. In Safari https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4448839?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry about that, I am using Firefox.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-clear-cache-2617980


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

I have cleared the cache and cookies etc and there is no change. If the cache was full why would itstart to work after I try 4 or 5 other videos and when that one comes in I can go back to the original?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try Safari. Also, what plug-ins do you have installed in FF? Do you have click to play turned on? I have found that YouTube acts funny if it isn't allowed to play videos on it's own as soon as the page loads that it acts funny, this is with FF on Windows and MacOS. I have also found YouTube to still try to play Flash videos at first, and acts weird until you find an HTLM5 video, then all videos play fine after that.


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

plugins
openH264
shockwave flash
widevinecontent decryption
citrix online web deployment
default browser helper
flip4mac windows media plugin
google earth plug in
iphotophotocast
silverlight which is disabled

I am not wild about going to Safari which I think is inferior to FF.
Dave


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I use FF over S too, but it is necessary to figure out if it's the computer or browser that is the problem.


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

Long time no speak. I tried safari and got good video response so the problem must be in Firefox,
Dave


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad you solved your problem. In the Future, please do not post more then one post on the same subject.
Please mark both of your posts as _Solved_ in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

Uhhh, I do not see it solved I do not want to use Safari. How do I fix Firefox?

Dave


----------

